# Great pics of NYC, 1970s



## mhendo (Feb 17, 2016)

A friend of mine shared this Facebook page with me a couple of days ago, and I thought some urban folks might be interested. The contrast between then and now is incredible.

There are about 450 photos in the timeline album. It's also interesting to read comments from other Facebook users. Clearly, a lot of old New Yorkers follow the page, and some of them talk about living in the places shown in the photos back in the '70s.

Dirty Old 1970s New York City






13th and C





Orchard St. in Soho





5th St., between C and D





Lower East Side





St. Marks Place, between 2nd and 3rd Avenues





6th Avenue and 49th St.





3rd St., between 2nd and 3rd Ave.


----------



## moon (Feb 17, 2016)

Some footage here


----------



## petee (Dec 2, 2016)

Striking Portraits of Lonely Cars in 1970s New York



> On a snowy night in 1976, a Buick LeSabre was parked outside a White Tower hamburger restaurant in New York’s Meatpacking District. For photographer Langdon Clay, armed with a Leica and some Kodachrome film, it was an arresting moment.
> 
> ...
> 
> Four decades later these lonely cars, and most of the businesses around them, are long gone. But they can be revisited in Clay’s book, _Cars – New York City 1974 – 1976_, published by Steidl.








i'm old enough to remember this sort of scene perfectly well


----------

